# you're welcome



## MelekEllie

hi can anyone tell me how to spell 'you are welcome' in catalan? thank you!


----------



## Mei

Hi,

You're welcome= de res.

Hope it helps.

Mei


----------



## María Archs

Mei said:


> Hi,
> 
> You're welcome= de res.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Mei


 
¿ Y no hay una palabrita más cortita en inglés para decir "de nada"? Me revienta decir una frase tan larga.
Gracias

María


----------



## Mei

María Archs said:


> ¿ Y no hay una palabrita más cortita en inglés para decir "de nada"? Me revienta decir una frase tan larga.
> Gracias
> 
> María



He encontrado esto... parece ser que no, no hay una formula más corta pero espera a ver qué dicen los nativos.

Saludos

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola Maria!

En els EUA, de manera informal, es diu molt "YOU BET!" A mi aquesta m'encanta!  

"Thanks"
"You bet!"


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Hola Maria!
> 
> En els EUA, de manera informal, es diu molt "YOU BET!" A mi aquesta m'encanta!
> 
> "Thanks"
> "You bet!"



Ostres! "You bet!" No ho sabia, m'agrada! 

Gràcies TPS! 

Mei


----------



## María Archs

Moltes gracies als dos.

Fins al próxim missatge.

Petons

María


----------



## MelekEllie

yes de res that is the one..thank you so much


----------



## ampurdan

"At all" és una de les respostes que em van ensenyar a mi per "thank you"; em penso que és el que literalment s'acosta més a "de res".


----------



## elroy

ampurdan said:


> "At all" és una de les respostes que em van ensenyar a mi per "thank you"; em penso que és el que literalment s'acosta més a "de res".


 I've never heard "at all" as a response to thank you.  Are you sure you don't mean "*not* at all"? 

I agree that "not at all" is probably the most literal translation.


----------



## ampurdan

You're right, Elroy... Somebody must have abducted the "not" part from my memory.


----------



## cirrus

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Hola Maria!
> 
> En els EUA, de manera informal, es diu molt "YOU BET!" A mi aquesta m'encanta!
> 
> "Thanks"
> "You bet!"


Fora dels EUA no es dui molt (ni idea como decir en cambio - es diu en canvi?)

If someone said you bet to me in this context I would think  they were being sarcastic.


----------



## Mei

cirrus said:


> Fora dels EUA no es dui molt (ni idea como decir en cambio - es diu en canvi?)
> 
> If someone said you bet to me in this context I would think  they were being sarcastic.



Fora dels Estats Units (or EUA as you said) no es diu molt en canvi. 

Hope it helps.

Mei


----------



## cirrus

It does. Never having studied catalan it is always a bit hit and miss when I have to say or write it.


----------



## Enric Pérez

Crec que la discussió ha derivat cap a diverses formes de contestar al "Thank you" en anglès, quan realment la pregunta original era com fer-ho en català.

Tornant, doncs, a la primera resposta de Mei ("You're welcome" = "De res"), si bé és cert que és una forma força habitual de contestar, jo m'inclino a pensar que és una traducció del castellà ("Gracias" -  "De nada").

A mi m'agrada molt més respondre un "Gràcies" amb un "No es mereixen".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I hi ha gent que diu: "No hi ha de què", oi?

I sí: això de "you bet" només ho he sentit en els EUA i en contextos molt informals (entre amics, gent jove, etc.) A més, se sol dir amb molt d'èmfasi.


----------



## Mei

Enric Pérez said:


> Tornant, doncs, a la primera resposta de Mei ("You're welcome" = "De res"), si bé és cert que és una forma força habitual de contestar, jo m'inclino a pensar que és una traducció del castellà ("Gracias" - "De nada").
> 
> A mi m'agrada molt més respondre un "Gràcies" amb un "No es mereixen".



Hola,

Tant si és una traducció del castellà o no, apareix al diccionari i per tant és igualment correcte, 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## ildure

Sí, 
-*De res.*
-*No es mereixen *(o és 'no *l*es mereixen' :? ).
-*No hi ha de què.*
-*a tu.*  (Només la diuen els que han estat 'cara al públic') - (only said by people who works selling, etc, literal (thanks) 'to you').
-*de res per res* (no s'utilitza massa, la tinc molt poc sentida, però hi ha gent que l'usa quan els donen les gràcies 'igualment' per algo que no ha pogut fer, però ho ha intentat o si es tractava d'una tonteria que no mereix que els hi donin).

Fins fa poc no sabia que existia el YAW/YRW.

Its possible i've read a lot (internet, games and some boards) '*np*' (*no problem*) as an answer for 'thanks' :?

Ara em ve al cap.. '*cap problema*'.. pot ser que alguns copps s'utilitzi pel mateix :?


----------



## Mei

ildure said:


> Ara em ve al cap.. '*cap problema*'.. pot ser que alguns copps s'utilitzi pel mateix :?



Si ho sentís ho entendria però més aviat aixó t'ho diuen al taller on has deixat el cotxe quant no et funciona:

-El podrà arreglar?
-Cap problema!

 Ja pots tremolar!

Salut!

Mei


----------



## FiliusLunae

Hola a tots. 
Jo soc dels Estats Units, i "You bet!" es podria dir, però d'una manera molt informal.
Hi ha, de fet, varies formes de respondre a algú que ens diu «Thank you», tot i que l'única resposta que s'utilitzaria en contexts formals seria «You're welcome».

Entre amics, com dieu, es pot dir: 
«You bet» (que jo, personalment, no diria)
«Don't worry about it»
«Don't mention it»
«Oh, it's nothing»
«Sure»
«Sure thing»
«My pleasure»

La més comuna informalment hauria de ser: «No problem».

-Thank you.
-No problem.

~FILIUS


----------

